# anyone else not get Cervical mucus?



## jenniferttc1

Since being pregnant, my CM still hasnt increased, I didnt have it at all before, and stil don't. But I see most women on here do :(


----------



## Julia323

I had no EWCM when I ovulated the month I conceived, and have been a lot drier with CM since being pregnant.


----------



## jenniferttc1

I was afraid I was the only one! Do you know what causes lack of cervical mucus? TMI but I usually only get it when I use the restroom when constipated


----------



## starnicole

with me it comes and goes. at the beginning i was getting none and was a bit concerned. googled it and apparently it's normal to have none, some or a lot. everyone is different. it's started to pick up a bit now, but sometimes i go to the loo and nothing, other times lots.


----------



## Coconut bird

I don't have any at all!


----------



## jenniferttc1

I googled about not having any, and apparently Its okay not to have any, Its just so common around these forums, of them talkingabout having tons of it, and made me worried. I figured I never got EWCM cause I have low progestrone, Usually after ovulation it only around 6-9 but I still (finally) got pregnant naturally. I dont think progestrone is the problem here, I'm taking progestrone supplements everyday to keep it higher cause it was only at an 8.09 at 5 weeks pregnant. But im wondering if the supplement might cause it to decrease more? I had a little before taking but now almost dried up.


----------



## 1hopefull

i had normal CM every cycle but haven't had any since my BFP.... it is a nice break, lol.


----------



## BabyBlondex

Expecially now on week 7 thats when I got an increase, its not very nice at all <3


----------



## xsadiex

At the begining I was the same but at points it has increased, maybe you will get a suprise! I wouldnt worry too much x


----------



## Asma

And i'm the one with the problem with it. I don't know how many time i thought I peed my pants or it was something else.


----------



## chobette

I have never had a lot of CM and it hasn't changed now that I am pregnant. There have been only a couple times where I had an increased amount and wasn't used to it, so I thought it was blood and would rush to the bathroom to find CM. So it's normal not to have any or much at all.


----------



## 060609

When we were TTC our DS I had to take EPO and use PreSeed because I had NO EWCM, after I got pregnant with him, still none! I have had friends tell me they had had crazy CM when pregnant and it was disgusting! This time, I had absolutely no indication that I was ovulating as we weren't actively trying but I again had no EWCM and still have had nothing. You're not alone! I personally think we're the lucky ones!!


----------



## jenniferttc1

Thanks ladies! I do like the fact that I don't feel it pouring down, and scared to wipe if I think it was blood.


----------



## Kittifer

.


----------



## pratk

jenniferttc1 said:


> I googled about not having any, and apparently Its okay not to have any, Its just so common around these forums, of them talkingabout having tons of it, and made me worried. I figured I never got EWCM cause I have low progestrone, Usually after ovulation it only around 6-9 but I still (finally) got pregnant naturally. I dont think progestrone is the problem here, I'm taking progestrone supplements everyday to keep it higher cause it was only at an 8.09 at 5 weeks pregnant. But im wondering if the supplement might cause it to decrease more? I had a little before taking but now almost dried up.

I am in same boat as yours, started progesterone suppository at week 5 sometime and now my cervical mucus is declining. I wanted to know does that affect, how did your pregnancy went finally?


----------



## rwhite

Don't worry - I have less now than I did when not pregnant!


----------



## tulip1975

I'm on 400 mg of progesterone/day. I went for my 10 week scan a couple of days ago, and I was super dry. Some days I am normal, and some days I am dry. But I am definitely not producing more.


----------

